

Ask HN: finding a cofounder or two - bavcyc

Are there any sites for finding a cofounder or two?  I'm in the middle of NE, so it might have to be remote cofounders although if anyone is in MHK, that would work as well.  I'm actually not looking at starting anything until Jan although I have several ideas for project.
======
JayNeely
Mashable has an article listing several social networks for entrepreneurs. You
may want to check some Quantcast stats to see which sites have the highest
traffic from your geographic area.

<http://mashable.com/2009/03/12/entrepreneur-networks/>

I'd also take a look at tech / entrepreneurship / startup -related groups on
<http://meetup.com>

------
vibhavs
I haven't used any of these following sites, but they may be of use to you:

<http://cofoundr.com/>

<http://www.partnerup.com/>

<http://collabfinder.com/> (more designer focused)

------
icey
I have heard of people having luck with this:

<http://cofoundr.com/user/login>

That being said, it seems valley-centric and I personally have not had any
luck with it in the past.

------
dpnewman
<http://thefunded.com>

